# Faithful Companion



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldn't help but take this picture... I've been working on graphics for the new gun forum that I've started for most of the night and he hasn't left my side. Never in my 40 years have I ever had a dog this loyal and faithful. I'd have to say that Golden Retreivers are one of the best breeds out there.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Agree.*

I agree with you. I think any of the retriever line of dogs are the best all around family dog you can get. They are the most loyal I have ever found. They adapt to your life style and fit right in.\"doggy:

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

Golden retrievers are wonderful dogs but they still don't have the teddybear look of a Chow Chow


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Those puppies sound so pathetic! LOL! Poor little guy looks like he's about to get eaten. Very cute. A family friend used to have two chow chows, great dogs.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I actually had to shoot a chow once, about 18 1/2 years ago. Put a bullet in the back of it's head. 

The chow picked up my 1 year old daughter by the back of the neck and dragged her across the yard. It took 3 of us to get the dog to let go. My daughter received 14 stitches in the back of the neck. She still has scars today, 17 years later. The dog belonged to her great grandfather at the time and was a pretty, what we thought, a pretty laid back/family dog... until that moment and it only took a split second. The family was having a cookout, there was about 20 or 30 people outside with us, my daughter being the smallest the dog picked her out. Sorry, but I have no use for them. They may be great dogs for most, but I had an extremely bad experience with not just the one who attacked my daughter, but others as well thoughout the years.


----------



## TedMac (Apr 25, 2007)

js said:


> I couldn't help but take this picture... I've been working on graphics for the new gun forum that I've started for most of the night and he hasn't left my side. Never in my 40 years have I ever had a dog this loyal and faithful. I'd have to say that Golden Retreivers are one of the best breeds out there.


You can Not go wrong with a golden, every one i've met/delt with has been wonderful...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My moms golden is just like that. Her constant companion. 


Cooper is the same way with me. He always has to have in sight.


----------

